# Wavemakers



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello all,
I am currently in the process of building and setting up a 75 gal with a 29 gal sump/refugium. I know everything I am getting for the most part already i just don't know what to get for water movement in the tank itself. i will be using a mag 9.5 for a return pump so that will be a decent amount of surface water movement. there are so many wave makers and power heads out there just don't know what people recommend. this will be a cichlid tank mainly peacocks. 
and tips or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you really don't need a wavemaker for an african tank..for the most part there is not a lot of curent in the rift lakes..a little movement is fine but you don't want too much..
i think your return pump will be plenty..


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Generally, wave makers are for salt tanks housing corals and such. They move the water over them to clean and move food into the animals. The return should ripple the water surface to keep everyone happy and healthy.


----------



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

alright i just figured it would remove dead spots where debris might build up. ill prob end up just putting a small wavemaker at the opposite end of the tank from the return if anything.


----------

